# Mantoux Test ????



## lapcpc (Oct 13, 2008)

When billing out for the mantoux test using code 86580, is it appropriate to bill out a 90772 (injection) or 90471 (vaccine administration)?  This question has come up with our nurses and I want to give them accurate information.  Please help!!

Lori :


----------



## noell426 (Oct 13, 2008)

*Mantoux Tests*

Our office bills 99211 and 86580 for the intial injection day and we do not bill for the reading day.  I don't think 90471 would be appropriate since a TB test is not a vaccination.  Also, I believe 90772 can only be billed when there is direct physician supervision.


----------



## lapcpc (Oct 13, 2008)

Thank you for your response.  It was very helpful.  

Lori


----------



## MJ4ever (Oct 15, 2008)

I would also bill a 99211 with 86580.
It is not coded with an administration CPT code.
The reading of the results is included in the first visit of the administration.


----------



## lisamilo (Oct 16, 2008)

*Manatoux*

In our offices we do not bill 99211 with 86580 since it is considered a lab test. When the patient comes back for the reading, for record keeping purposes, we use modifer NC with the 99211. This way we have a recorded visit as well as the chart note for proof the patient had the reading done.


----------



## dmaec (Oct 16, 2008)

we do not charge an office visit for a mantoux - not when it's done, and now when they come back for the read - documentation is there for both services - but only the 86580 is billed/coded out on the initial date.


----------



## millvillemed (Apr 22, 2010)

If we are billing a 99211 with 86580, what modifier should we use???


----------

